# HILFE:... ICH KOMME NET MEHR WEITER!



## nixchekka (24. Aug 2003)

```
<html>
<head><title>Lottozahlen - Programm</title>
<script language="Javascript">
<!--
// Hier wird das Array für die Lottozahlen angelegt
var lotto = new Array (6) ;
lotto[0] = 9 ;
???????? = 15 ;
????????
????????
????????
???????? = 46 ;

// -->
</script>
</head>
<body>
Die Lottozahlen lauten:
<script language="Javascript">
<!--
var ?????  
while (?????)
{ if (????) document.write(lotto[6] + ".") ;
else ????????????? 
i = ??????;
}
// --> 
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

leutz, in die fragezeichen gehören die sachen.. die lottozahlen " 9, 15, 33, 34, 42, 46." sollen in einer schleife wiedergegeben werden (!



> Original Aufgabenstellung: Ersetzten sie in der Vorlage die Fragezeichen so, dass die HTML seite unter benutzung von Javascript Steuerstrukturen Folgendes leistet:
> 
> - Anlegen eines Arrays von sechs Lottozahlen, gefülllt mit den Werten 9, 15, 33, 34, 42, 46.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariopetr (24. Aug 2003)

erstens, in diesem forum geht es um _java_ nicht um _javaScript_
zweitens, wir sind nicht dafuer da, deine hausaufgaben zu machen (die frage "wie frage ich ein array mit einer schleife ab" haette es auch getan, aber nicht den eindruck erweckt wie dieses "da, macht mal")


----------



## bummerland (25. Aug 2003)

*schieb*


----------

